# Ultra Slim Samsung Digital camera ST50 preview



## hope2hope2 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is Samsung Ultra slim digital camera ST50 which I got last week. Like a cell phone goes to ultra slim, a digital camera also goes to ultra slim. Im going to post up a real review after using it, and at this time, putting up images of appearance. 
[FONT=&#47569]The most highlighting this of the ST50 is the ultra slim thickness. Its thinner than my cell phone.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]I chose the stylish sliver color, and I think a red one seems great for women.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]These are front, back, and side. The size of the LCD is relatively big 2.7 inch as a ultra slim.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]Before reading an instruction, I took a shot indoor[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]
[FONT=&#47569][FONT=&#47569]The first impression of the ST50 is that the portability is really good with the ultra slim body. It can go anywhere such as pocket in pants, or a small bag. Wherever you go, you can take out this and take a picture.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569]No matter how the camera is great, the shutter has to be pushed, and like this, the ST50 can be with me like a body part without any burden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569]After reading the manual, Im going to take pictures with various functions. See you soon with the detailed review.[/FONT]
[FONT=&#47569]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## boogschd (Mar 25, 2009)

my old sony t7 is slimmer than that.

then again.. thats 5.1 mp and has horrible noise in shots


----------

